# Anyone got any answer to this question?



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

History Bow Archers. I got sent this tough question, anyone got any thoughts. 
Hi my name is Rune Skjemstad, and I live in Denmark. I just got this Hoyt Pro Medalist bow. 70” 4PM 5160 44lbs 31”. There is a name on the bow: Ray Rodgers. I have been told that it was bought from him by Dan Puggaard at the 1969 World Championships. I got the bow from him. Now, I'm getting a little curious to see if I can gather some information about the bow. I know that Rogers is spelled without the "d" so I was wondering if it was a mistake that they spelled it that way. I would also like to know if he used it himself at the World Championships, or if he just signed a few bows. Do you have any info on this bow and maybe even Ray Rogers' contact info?
I have included 2 pictures of the bow, and 1 picture of Rogers using a bow that looks very similar to mine.

http://i49.tinypic.com/2jwjkk.jpg
http://i45.tinypic.com/2w2q2v8.jpg
http://i50.tinypic.com/dp7rzt.jpg


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Did find this article.

http://muskogeephoenix.com/sports/x2128968429/World-champ-hailed-from-Muskogee


----------



## LongTime (Feb 17, 2005)

That is a very rare bow. Hoyt did not make many that color. I think the bowyer who made it was Hardy Wards father I don't recall his name. That was golden age of archery. I did not know Mr. Rodgers but I did shake his hand in 1968.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Got the mystery solved.

Guy from Norway did locate him on facebook

Now i have talk to ray on face book., and it is his bow from that picture, in 1969. i also got information how the bow was set op,the brace higth and so. He did finde i exciting to now were one of his bows was, and still in action. He also got som photos of the bow wile i was shooting. The D in his last name was because der was a new man/woman who did write names and data on the bows, and unfortunately put a D in the last name. Earl hoyt brouht him the bow just befor the tournement started. He explained that the one does the signatures wasn't the same one as usual and that she had inadvertently put a "D" in it. That was his words from face book.


----------

